# Sill plate cantilevered



## jwilly3879 (Sep 1, 2018)

Has anyone seen a 2x6 sill plate extended over 2" foundation insulation leaving 3 1/2" of bearing on foundation Wall?


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2018)

Never seen that but we don't insulate slab edges here in Southern California.  I have seen mistakes that had the sill hanging out there but never two inches.  Depending on the situation it might work.  A shift of two inches may have the anchor bolts too close to the edge of the board.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Sep 1, 2018)

still has 3 1/2" of bearing, anchor bolts would be centered on a 2 x 4 wall.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 1, 2018)

Would expect there to be problems for shear walls.  Check requirements for washers on the anchor bolts.


----------



## khsmith55 (Sep 2, 2018)

Have used this detail for over 20 years with no problems, but I only cantilever it an 1 1/2". A few points; no real difference than a 2x4 wall with 2x2 furring, makes a nice "clean" detail for flushing out 2" (R-10) foundation insulation with sheathing (I use a piece of 12" wide prefinished roll flashing to cover the exposed insulation), as for the shear wall concern the NDS permits neglecting shear with-in the depth of the member (1 1/2" for the cantilever).


----------

